# 1st Engine: PM Research 2A engine



## lazylathe (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi All,

I have had the last two weeks off work due to some serious health issues...
The first week was a write off for any work in the shop, all i could manage was to look at the machines and be on here!

Anyway the second week i was feeling a bit better and decided to do something for a change!
Quite a change from my usual procrastination!! :big:

I bought this un machined PM Research 2A kit from a guy in our machining club a while ago.
He bought two as it was also his first engine, his first one ran so this one just sat around.
Paid $40 for it which was a pretty good deal.

I did not take any pics along the way as it is a very basic engine.
I still need to strip it down and paint it but had to post a quick clip of it running!!
Quite surprised that it actually runs! I must have lined up the ports correctly!

I will post a better video of it once it is painted and mounted correctly!

Here is the video:
[ame]http://youtu.be/HltPKJ6Tetg[/ame] ( wrong link, this one is for my shaper...)

This is the correct link!
[ame]http://youtu.be/ShCiVHDcxD0[/ame]

I have a few more casting kits that i want to do before i start anything serious!

Thanks to everyone that has pushed me to start something!
I think this is just what i needed!! ;D

Andrew


----------



## steamer (Jun 13, 2012)

Glad your feeling better!  I'll be tagging along!

Dave


----------



## Don1966 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Andrew glad you are feeling better. I looked at your video and that Rhodes Shaper is looking very good since you cleaned it up. I will be following along on your venture just to keep you movitated.

Don


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Dave and Don!

Don, i actually used the shaper for a bit on this wobbler.
Used it to do the flats on the feet as well as the mating surfaces of the cylinder and frame.
They turned out nice and smooth and just required a bit of lapping to get them to seat tightly.

It was a fun project!

Next up will either be this one that i also have the castings for, as built by Kaleb:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=16501.0

Or the Coles " Black Knight" castings i picked up.

Also on the chopping block is a center throw steam engine that will be a later project as it is a lot more complex!

Hoping to get some more done this weekend!
Looking to get it running smoother and with as low air pressure as possible!

Andrew


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Andrew...glad you are feeling better. Was the video supposed to be of the shaper (which is very nice btw) or the little wobbler? From your text I assumed it was of the wobbler which of course I was hoping to see also 

Bill


----------



## lazylathe (Jun 14, 2012)

OOOPS!!!
My bad!!!

Here is the link!
[ame]http://youtu.be/ShCiVHDcxD0[/ame]

Sorry it was a bit late and i must have clicked the wrong thing!

Andrew


----------



## b.lindsey (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks!! Looks like a fine runner to me :bow: :bow:

Bill


----------



## tvoght (Jun 14, 2012)

The PM #2 was my first engine. I don't regret starting with a casting kit. Mine has been run in well, and will operate on a strong breath.

I also have the castings for the little bronze oscillator you linked to above, I didn't get the castings from ebay, but from a fellow at NAMES.
He has a website and sells another oscillator kit as well. Thanks for the link to the build by Kaleb!

--TIm


----------



## idahoan (Jun 14, 2012)

Andrew

Great job on your engine! it sure runs nice.

I like the shaper too; someday I hope to have one in my shop.

Dave


----------



## vcutajar (Jun 14, 2012)

Andrew

Congrats on your first running engine and from castings too. It wasn't that hard.

Vince


----------



## arnoldb (Jun 14, 2012)

Thm: Well done Andrew 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------

